# Fluance ES1



## KnightWhoSaysNI (Jul 23, 2007)

Any one have experience with these? Ive searched around to look at reviews of them and i reviews in both directions. Long story short I need new smaller mains and not only do they sell them at Walmart suprisingly enough I also have a Walmart $100 GC burning a hole in my pocket  Just on the hunt and stumbled upon them.


----------

